# Working line GSD breeders in Pacific Northwest



## Roark (Jan 18, 2019)

Hello german shepherd world!

I am looking to get a working line dog and would love some first-hand straightforward feedback about breeders. 

I live in Oregon and would like to get a dog from a breeder with ~10 hr drive. 

I have experience with working line dogs (our male recently passed at 12 yrs). His breeder no longer breeds. The new dog will be a very active constant companion but will also do dock sports and some IPO (but this is not a primary goal). I want a high-energy (but not super crazy), high-drives and healthy dog. Our last dog was quite hard, high-drive, not at all nervy and he was also quite affectionate and sweet with the family and would settle down in the house...he was great all around....we super miss him  

Some of the specific breeders I am considering are:

Sentinel Hart

Waldkonig K9 / (AKA Timberhaus)

Schaderhaus K9 

Vom Banach K9

Sapphire Shepherds

Von Grunheide 

Any feedback (DM or response to this post) on these would be SUPER appreciated. Any other recommendations would also be welcomed. Really, thanks so much in advance!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Not exactly the PNW, but close enough. Vom Patiala/Ajay Singh. He is on FB. A lot of experience, knowledge and excellent dogs.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I sent you a PM. Not sure if it is sent as my internet has issues with some websites.


----------



## Roark (Jan 18, 2019)

Thank you very much. I will check that out.


----------



## Roark (Jan 18, 2019)

Thank you. I got your DM and will check out your suggestion. Thanks!


----------



## Roark (Jan 18, 2019)

Hi there, I'm still looking for more feedback on this thread....if you see this and wouldn't mind sharing it with folks that might have good suggestions, I'd really appreciate it!! Thank you!!


----------



## Laura (Mar 23, 2010)

Check out Kistha Haus GDS, Kim Haegely in Lower Lake, CA. We have a 3 year old male and 10 month female from this breeder. They are black sable, DDR GSD's that are beautiful, solid and stable. I plan to get a 3rd dog from Kim within the next 2 years. She charges less than other breeders also. She is an ethical breeder and will take back any puppy or dog that does not work out for any reason, no questions asked. This does not happen often. I hope that you find the puppy of your dreams, we did!


----------



## Katsugsd (Jul 7, 2018)

I've met one dog from Schraderhaus recently and he seems like a nice dog. Definitely the rich pigmented, black sable people are going for too. Good ball drive and very handler attentive. Dog neutral as well. I haven't seen him work, but hopefully will soon.


I thought there was someone on here with a vom Banach dog or two..


----------



## Roark (Jan 18, 2019)

Thanks much! I will definitely check it out.


----------



## FenrisWolf (Mar 7, 2018)

Hi there! I have a Vom Banach dog, and I am absolutely satisfied with everything.Here's my comment on a thread about this breeder, if you're interested in reading some other comments as well:https://www.germanshepherds.com/for...om-banach-k9-quality-breeder.html#post9112653


In addition, here's some details about the actual pup I got. Very happy with her: https://www.germanshepherds.com/for...rices-how-much-did-you-pay-7.html#post9106967


----------



## Elisabeth Ann Parent (Dec 1, 2016)

lhczth said:


> Not exactly the PNW, but close enough. Vom Patiala/Ajay Singh. He is on FB. A lot of experience, knowledge and excellent dogs.


I really like his one male Ucon. My friend is waiting for a pup out of him. Seems like a great option.


----------

